# Python female connector Part# 06-F broke!



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I had a big mess when this piece broke. I suppose that I could probably repair it with glue, but it would only be a temporary fix. Where's the best place to purchase a replacement (Python 06-F female connector)? Amazon? Thanks.


----------

